# Permit success



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

OK guys who drew a permit and what area? My party drew, fourth tag in four years Baraga 3rd


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Baraga 1st period


----------



## DUCK LAB JAKE (Mar 6, 2004)

14 points for next year


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

10 points heading into next year.


----------



## timbob88 (Sep 20, 2008)

13 points next year


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

11 heading into next year.


----------



## Jason8382 (Oct 8, 2010)

8 points for next year


----------



## Limbender (Sep 13, 2006)

Newberry 1st season here


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Finally got my Baldwin tag with 13 pts!


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Gwinn, 3rd season. Drew as a NR in a party with a Resident.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

I drew Baraga 2nd season. I have a son up at michigan tech so I put in for a draw that I knew I could get. Planning on taking a week to spend with him. Probably going to go around the 1st of oct.


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

Gladwin tag!


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Sprytle said:


> Finally got my Baldwin tag with 13 pts!


How many points did you have ?


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

13


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Gwinn 1st.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Sprytle said:


> 13


Sorry didn't see it lol.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

I purchased a point giving me 8 heading into next season when I will try to draw a Red Oak tag. My 14 year old son will have a Red Oak tag this season. Pretty excited about it!


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

Gwinn 1st season


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

Amasa 2nd season


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Baldwin


----------



## rippin-lip (Mar 12, 2012)

Bergland first season successful drawing


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

Thought I would be successful with 3 points but I was not... Now I'm all confused on how the points work. I applied 1st and 2nd season for Baraga, 1st required 3-4 while the second required 0-1. Wouldn't I be guaranteed for the second season? And what are the chances of getting a leftover for Baraga or Gwinn? I needed to get drawn this year or else I can't hunt for quite a while.


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

Amasa 1st hunt "Nope" Thank You Hank713 for your help.


----------



## FrankB (Dec 28, 2006)

I was drawn for the Newberry unit 1st season.


----------



## Johnny Jetski (Dec 23, 2006)

I GOT A RED OAKS TAG WITH MY 9 POINTS


----------



## Welchman (May 12, 2006)

Baldwin with 13 points.


----------



## hear fishie fishie (Feb 26, 2015)

Red Oak tag. 8 pts. Last hunt was 2009. Got a nice boar in that hunt.


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

Jager Pro said:


> Thought I would be successful with 3 points but I was not... Now I'm all confused on how the points work. I applied 1st and 2nd season for Baraga, 1st required 3-4 while the second required 0-1. Wouldn't I be guaranteed for the second season? And what are the chances of getting a leftover for Baraga or Gwinn? I needed to get drawn this year or else I can't hunt for quite a while.


If you had chosen Baraga 2nd you would've drawn


----------



## Eric wink (Jun 27, 2017)

Bergland 1st. Need guide/outfiter recommendation


----------



## TommyV (Jun 20, 2014)

Newberry, 3rd hunt. Hoping for my third bear to go on the wall, but I think my wife will nix that taxidermy bill after she saw the bill for my rug a few years ago.


----------



## hear fishie fishie (Feb 26, 2015)

Older brother also got a red oak liscence with 8 pts. Son didn't but only had 7 pts.


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

mydogisscout said:


> If you had chosen Baraga 2nd you would've drawn


Damn. I was not aware it worked that way. Here's to hoping I can grab a leftover!


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Jager Pro said:


> Damn. I was not aware it worked that way. Here's to hoping I can grab a leftover!


There might/should be some thirds left over.

Good luck!


----------



## Blue Plague (Jun 8, 2016)

SMITTY1233 said:


> I purchased a point giving me 8 heading into next season when I will try to draw a Red Oak tag. My 14 year old son will have a Red Oak tag this season. Pretty excited about it!


U doing bait or dogs


----------



## Blue Plague (Jun 8, 2016)

Johnny Jetski said:


> I GOT A RED OAKS TAG WITH MY 9 POINTS


U doing bait or dogs


----------



## Blue Plague (Jun 8, 2016)

hear fishie fishie said:


> Red Oak tag. 8 pts. Last hunt was 2009. Got a nice boar in that hunt.


U doing dogs or bait


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Unsuccessful in red oak with 7pts. Have 8pts now for next year.


----------



## hear fishie fishie (Feb 26, 2015)

Blue Plague said:


> U doing dogs or bait


Private land with bait. Not enough acreage for dogs.


----------



## MISTURN3 (Jan 3, 2012)

missed baldwin draw - 13 for next year. Good luck Sprytle PM me if you want - spend a lot of time up there with friends - may be able to share info


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Thanks Man....Will do.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

I have hounds Blue Plague



Blue Plague said:


> U doing bait or dogs


----------



## Blue Plague (Jun 8, 2016)

SMITTY1233 said:


> I have hounds Blue Plague


Good deal


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Any of you guys hunting bears in the wellston area?


----------



## MISTURN3 (Jan 3, 2012)

I will probably have a bait set up over there next year if drawn....13 points now since not drawn in 2017


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

jr28schalm said:


> Any of you guys hunting bears in the wellston area?


Bump.


----------



## buckman66 (Nov 3, 2004)

Amasa 2nd season NR 14pts


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

No luck in red oak with 7. My buddy didn't get his DI tag either and I think he was on 14 or 15.


----------



## Bucky81 (Jan 13, 2012)

15 points for next season.


----------



## Ron Evilsizer (Feb 8, 2014)

Didn't draw in baraga second hunt with one pt.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

chuckinduck said:


> No luck in red oak with 7. My buddy didn't get his DI tag either and I think he was on 14 or 15





Bucky81 said:


> 15 points for next season.


I wonder how long it would take someone to draw a drummond tag if they started from scratch this year maybe 20 or 25 years? Im not sure how much competition there is for the tag but i seem to remember it taking quite a few less points than 15 in the past. I will have to look up the draw stats.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

According to the statistics in 2013 the winner of the draw had 12 points, this year they gave out 5 tags and its took 16 points for a guaranteed draw and 1 person out of 14 got drawn with 15 points. Looks like it will be a no go for those tags again next year unless you have 16pts, as of now atleast 13 applicants do. Even then your chances arnt great. Itll take 17pts for a guaranteed draw next year.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> I wonder how long it would take someone to draw a drummond tag if they started from scratch this year maybe 20 or 25 years? Im not sure how much competition there is for the tag but i seem to remember it taking quite a few less points than 15 in the past. I will have to look up the draw stats.


Put it this way. Last time I drew was 8 years ago for red oak when I had 7pts but I was originally waiting for Drummond. When the tunnel didn't appear to be getting any brighter I pulled the plug and just took a red oak tag. I am now going into this next draw with 8pts and still wouldn't have drawn for there. It's getting ridiculous.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

chuckinduck said:


> Put it this way. Last time I drew was 8 years ago for red oak when I had 7pts but I was originally waiting for Drummond. When the tunnel didn't appear to be getting any brighter I pulled the plug and just took a red oak tag. I am now going into this next draw with 8pts and still wouldn't have drawn for there. It's getting ridiculous.


Yes it is i was going over the stats again a minute ago. I am also going for a red oak tag next year with 8 points and if everyone that applied last year with 7pts applys this year 8pts will not be a guarantee in red oak anymore, although the odds will be pretty decent of being drawn. Im going for UP draws after i get my red oak tag.


----------



## road trips (Jan 10, 2008)

Drew Baldwin tag with 14pts


----------



## Jack77 (Feb 3, 2011)

First bear tag draw ever for me. Newberry second season.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

16pts. Been holding out for Drummond a very long time and next year may be the year I apply. Have done a lot of baiting for others, and myself back in the day, but never participated in a hound hunt. If I can find the right folks with dogs I think I will pull the trigger in 2018. Pun intended. FM


----------



## Steve Maddox (Jul 12, 2017)

My Bro in Law and I got one for the Baldwin Unit we had 13 point going into the draw.


----------



## Bucky81 (Jan 13, 2012)

Back in the day when I was young and single the hope was to draw for Drummond Island and do everything myself. Now i'm married and have 2 young kids. I will apply next year for the Baldwin Unit and hire a guide to do all the prep for me. Spare time is very limited. Good luck to all those who have drawn for this season.


----------



## MISTURN3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Good luck Bucky81 there are several of us hoping for next year - gonna take 13 points most likely unless they raise the permit limit......for those who are hunting it this year - cant wait for pics - i know first hand whats out there.......just chomping at the bit for next year as well. trail cam pics from friends are already trickling in and another year without a permit....thats ok - that means they are only gonna get bigger lol


----------

